

Gumby Framework: Responsive 960 Grid CSS Framework - tilt
http://www.gumbyframework.com/

======
sourcegate
Awesome framework! love that it is flexible, light-weight and easily comes
with or without a UI kit. Other frameworks create a disconnect between
developers and designers where this comes with the PSD's with the guide layers
setup so quickly prototyping from the design to working markup/css is fast.
Sounds like a bunch of designers who have a ton of 960 experience will love
this since its "familiar" yet flexible.

------
bmelton
Interesting. I constantly advocate Skeleton[1], and one of the better reasons
I tout is that it's _not_ 960.gs.

This seems nice, but I prefer 'cutoff' value changes. I don't know why it bugs
me that text might be constantly shifting as I adjust the screen, but it does,
and I much prefer the layout to only respond when it has to, to prevent
overflow beyond the visible viewport.

If the submitter is responsible for the project in any way, the teaser text
("The NEW Responsive 960 yadda yadda") overlays onto the 'Gumby' logo as you
resize into the smaller resolutions.

Edit: This post seems negative, and for that I apologize. I've been up for
about 20 hours now and perhaps it's made me cranky. Regardless, this _is_ a
nice project and I'm glad somebody did it.

